# What Scope



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

For you guys that are putting scopes on your muzzleloaders this year what power and brand of scope are you putting on? I'm looking at the Nikon Prostaff 2-7x32 or the Bushnell Trophy XLT 3-9x40.

Mark


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Nikon discontinued their "Buckmasters" scope line, you can find alot of them being closed out on EBay for cheap prices... buckmasters quality were the mid-grade line above Prostaff and under Monarch. If you were considering Prostaff, I'd recommend getting a Buckmasters instead, better scope for the money. You can find 3x9s and 4x12s for a heck of a deal right now.


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Vortex Viper PST 24x FFP with MOA reticle and turrets.#totalsarcasm-------SS


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If I wasn't hunting Colorado muzzle loader hunts I would put a Leupold 3x9x40 that I have just sitting on a shelf. 

But for you, put which ever one you want on top of your ML both should do quite fine.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Vortex Viper PST 24x FFP with MOA reticle and turrets.#totalsarcasm-------SS


Don't forget Huskemaw. Nightforce or Swaro


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

MarkM said:


> For you guys that are putting scopes on your muzzleloaders this year what power and brand of scope are you putting on? I'm looking at the Nikon Prostaff 2-7x32 or the Bushnell Trophy XLT 3-9x40.
> 
> Mark


I had a 2-7x32 prostaff on a 30-30 a few years ago and always felt like I needed a little more power for the longer shots. Loved it for short range though. Those large diameter slow moving bullets have a ton of drop and in my opinion the best way to take advantage of the extra range you get would be to get a scope with a turret. It is not required, but really nice and simple and is perfect for youth hunters. Last night I shot my custom leupold cds turret for the hornady 300 gr sst and it was lights out accurate. Went to 225 yards, dialed at 225 and put a bullet 2" from the bull. Walked out to 300 yards, dialed to 300 yards and but the bullet 1.5" from the bull. So, if you have $300, my vote is leupold CDS.


----------



## Little Creek Calls (Feb 23, 2015)

My 1st choice and what I use is the Leupold Ultimate slam muzzleloader scope with SABR reticle.
My 2nd choice would be the Nikon Inline muzzleloader scope. 
I liked the "spot on" ballistics calculator from the nikon but the clarity of the leupold won out in a side by side comparison for me.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I would go Nikon XR Inline, is a great scope ready to mount on a Musket. $199


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

Has any body used the vortex diamond back on a muzzy? Any feedback? Would you go with the 3-9x40 or the 4-12x40?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Josh said:


> Has any body used the vortex diamond back on a muzzy? Any feedback? Would you go with the 3-9x40 or the 4-12x40?


I went with the Vortex Crossfire II 3-7x32 and I love it. It has held it's zero with over 50 shots (load work and practicing) and it tracks right on when I dial in a range.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

Vortex Viper HSLR 4-16x44

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

https://www.amazon.com/Bushnell-Mul...472616698&sr=1-2&keywords=bushnell+trophy+xlt


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I put a Leupold 6-18x40 on mine. I had it sitting there and am too frugal to buy another scope. Sure shoots nice.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

After several range sessions with the fancy new scope on the muzzy, I still feel like I'm cheating somehow.-----SS


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> After several range sessions with the fancy new scope on the muzzy, I still feel like I'm cheating somehow.-----SS


AMEN! Poor deer, they are going to get killed at 200 yards and wounded at 350...... I think I will be back to the side lock and roundball next year. After I kill one on the Vernon with the fancy scope set-up of course.

.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm sticking with my 1x this year. Maybe next year I'll get pulled into the dark side and put the old 3x9 I have in a drawer on the smoke pole.


----------



## woodskis (Sep 20, 2012)

As much as I like the magnification of the Nikon 3x9, the thing I really love is the ability to see during low light times in the morning and evening. The old 1power and the red dots really did not allow you to make ethical shots during low light without a silhouette. 
Dialing it up to 9 and putting all shots on target at 200 yds sure is nice though. Does kinda feel like cheating. Maybe I will just leave it on 3 power.


----------

